# Ideas and inspiration for home owners



## Michael. (Sep 29, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## Anne (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL, TWH, that's exactly what I thought when I saw that.  Nothing slick for hubby, nor for me.  I'm a worse klutz than he is.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 30, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 30, 2013)

That must have won a prize for most unstable design for an ironing board evva!


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 30, 2013)

Who irons?! I don't even have an ironing broad atleast I haven't seen it in decades.

The other thing, the place mat on the arm of a chair. YIKES


----------



## nan (Sep 30, 2013)

Clever ideas but I dont think I will buy them ,the front load washing machine was a great invention and saves having to iron .


----------



## TICA (Oct 1, 2013)

nan said:


> Clever ideas but I dont think I will buy them ,the front load washing machine was a great invention and saves having to iron .




I haven't ironed in years either.  I don't understand why a front load washing machine would save on ironing??????


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 2, 2013)

Wait! That thing in her hand is an iron? Shoot! I thought they were door stops.

I lost my door stop long ago. Apparently, even the door didn't like it.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

When I was working at company headquarters, decided to dress nicely to differentiate myself from the rest of the slobs.  So, actually started ironing my shirts and slacks.  Impressed the ladies and got me into lots of . . . trouble...


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> When I was working at company headquarters, decided to dress nicely to differentiate myself from the rest of the slobs.  So, actually started ironing my shirts and slacks.  Impressed the ladies and got me into lots of . . . trouble...



LOL....you really have to watch those starched and ironed shirts.


----------

